# my new display case



## Humabdos (Aug 10, 2006)

I  just got this shelf finished for a few of my favorite local ACL sodas. Ok it's not as nice as Mike O's and neither are the bottles but the price was right! []  I had three glass shelf's left over from another project and the wood was scrap. I did buy the clear plastic for the front and back $14.00. I cut a groove around the inside about 3/8" deep for the plexyglass to slide into. The top trim board comes off so the glass can be lifted. For earthquake areas the back can be drilled with tiny holes to run thin fishing line through to tie them down. I already have an improved model in the works which will be easer to build. If anyone wants to build one I can take some close ups.
 Glen[/align]


----------



## acls (Aug 11, 2006)

Great looking display case.  I really like how you can see both sides of the bottles.


----------

